
A Proposal for the Dartmouth Summer Research Project on AI (1955) [pdf] - wei_jok
http://jmc.stanford.edu/articles/dartmouth/dartmouth.pdf
======
wei_jok
Topics back then included:

\- self-programming computers

\- natural language

\- neural nets

\- computational complexity

\- self-improvement

\- representations (ontologies)

\- randomness and creativity

